# Sticky  Putting together my checklist



## nekkidfish

My new baby won't be coming home for 11 weeks, but I am putting together my to-do list from everything I've read on here.

Staining of eyes ~~ I read on here that some of you sprinkle dried buttermilk on their food. *Question:* Do I start this as soon as I bring him home? Or is this something you do after they get older?

Clean eyes daily with Spa Lavish.

Food ~~ These are foods that I've read you guys recommend:

Orijen 6 Fresh Fish
Natural Yogurt NB Duck & Potato
NB Sweet Potato & Fish
NB Sweet Potato & Venison
NB Sweet Potato & Venison treats
Thrive Super treats Pro-digestive Papaya Chews
Cloudstar Sweet Potato chews

Tip: No poultry in diet at all, including treats. No rice, grains, wheat, etc.

*Question:* Does anyone here feed Canine Caviar? That is what I feed my other dog, and she's done great on it.

Water ~~ I've read these tips on here:

Use water from the fridge, no tap water.
Spring water with no flouride.
Crystal Geyser and 365 Spring Water (Whole Foods) are both good spring waters.

*Question: *What size crate should I get? I want to get one for the house, the metal kind.

*Question: * How do I know what kind, or what size of harness to get him when I go pick him up?

Backyard gates ~~ need to order this deck shield stuff: http://www.safehomeproducts.com/shp2/sc/sh...&menupage=0

What other things should I be adding to my to-do and shopping list?

Thanks and HUGz! Jules


----------



## angelgirl599

Regarding tearstains, I'd wait to see how they are after a week or two. Some malts have heavy tear stains, some don't have any at all. You may be lucky and get a malt with no tear stains!

Poultry-wise: Duck is a type of poultry, but my Lola and I know many other malts have done very well on it. Lola seems to react a little to chicken so maybe just avoid the chicken? Again, every malt is different so that may not be the case for you.

Harnesses, you can get an adjustable step in at Petco, Petsmart, walmart, etc. We brought Lola home in her crate and she settled in very well on the way home. Threw up once because of motion sickness I suspect, but after that she was fine and slept the whole way home. Didn't make a peep. 

Also, you may want to look into an x-pen as well!

Good luck on your new baby!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## nekkidfish

QUOTE


> Harnesses, you can get an adjustable step in at Petco, Petsmart, walmart, etc. We brought Lola home in her crate and she settled in very well on the way home. Threw up once because of motion sickness I suspect, but after that she was fine and slept the whole way home. Didn't make a peep.
> 
> Also, you may want to look into an x-pen as well![/B]


What size step-in? Just the smallest one they have?

I already have a pen, so I'm good to go there!!

Thanks bunches!! Jules


----------



## PreciousPrince

Canine Caviar is good, that is one of the foods Perri was on before I started Dr. Harvey's. Not all dogs are intolerant of chicken, so I wouldn't cross it off the list completely. There will probably be some trial and error to see what kind of food he likes and does best on.
I have silk step in harnesses from a member here named Cindy, user name chattiesmom if you want to pm her about them. They are very light weight and easy to put on, and she can make them adjustable. You can choose the color, add crytals, matching lead, ect...


----------



## nekkidfish

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Nov 6 2009, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848179


> Canine Caviar is good, that is one of the foods Perri was on before I started Dr. Harvey's. Not all dogs are intolerant of chicken, so I wouldn't cross it off the list completely. There will probably be some trial and error to see what kind of food he likes and does best on.
> I have silk step in harnesses from a member here named Cindy, user name chattiesmom if you want to pm her about them. They are very light weight and easy to put on, and she can make them adjustable. You can choose the color, add crytals, matching lead, ect...[/B]


Great ... I will look her up ... thanks!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Grooming supplies? Brushes, combs, bands, table, 3rd arm, groomers loop etc ....

We love our new Maden brush (blue), and also have a CC brush that we like too. (CC = Chris Christensen)

CC Buttercombs is our choice - the small one for face & feet, and the regular size one for body.

We have the small round grooming table from PetEdge - ours is pink, but I believe they do it in blue now too, ours was around $30 from memory. This round table comes with a 3rd arm, and I cant quite remember, but it might have even included a groomers loop? If not, they are really inexpensive at PetEdge.

Dryer? I use my dryer on the pups, but I'm sure others will have recommendations for a 'proper' one.

Toothbrush & toothpaste.

Crate pad & cover

Bed/s ... we have several scattered about the house!! LOL

Baby gate? Depending on the layout of your home, when Puppy gets older & bigger, you may want to gate off a room, say the kitchen or something?

Chew toys (for teething)

Carrier? Depending on the size of crate you have, a Carrier can be handy for vet visits etc while Pup is still a baby.

Depending on how you plan to train ... I would get a clicker if I had to do it over again, and start using it from day one! (there are some great threads in the training section on clicker training)

TOYS!!! Small, soft & squeaky!! :biggrin: Oh, and try for some interactive puppy toys too - they entertain the mind!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Flossies, tendons, or the equivalent. It really helped Nikki go through the teething stage. 

I had two crates for Nikki. I put the smaller crate (22X13) on my nightstand next to the bed at eye level. The larger crate was/is in our living room where we spend most of our time, and it's 24X18. Until she was potty trained, she slept in the small crate next to my bed and didn't fuss once because she was right next to me. I got my crates on amazon.com. I no longer use the smaller bedroom crate (she sleeps with us in the bed) but Nikki still loves her crate in the living room. It's her den, and she goes in there often. 

Mild Dog or Puppy Shampoo. I use Earthbath, but there are many others.

I like Tickled Pink Boutique's Step-in harnesses as they are adjustable and very well-made. But I wouldn't worry too much about bringing a harness and leash to pick him up, as he probably isn't yet leash trained. 

I brought Nikki home in a Sherpa soft carrier. And I have a car seat, like this one 

Probiotics or yogurt, imo, is an absolute must. 
(Goat milk yogurt is good, or a powder/capsule of a probiotic.) Dried buttermilk does not have the same type of probiotic effect on digestion, but it might be good for tearstains, didn't work for us. Keeping digestive system full of good flora is very important. Nikki has been on probiotics since day 1 and has never had stomach issues.

Toothbrush and Toothpaste for sure. Start your puppy off right by brushing its teeth every night or every other night. 

Nikki loves her Fundle Sling Carrier. 
http://pinkpuppy.com/carrier-fundle-c-7.html

I highly recommend toys from West Paw Design. They are made here in the US, and are non-toxic. Great quality. Their crate mats are wonderful as well.

Don't use plastic food/water bowls.

I don't think that every dog is sensitive to poultry. But definitely don't feed grains if you can help it, and if food/treats are organic, that's a plus.

This may not apply to you, but I recommend that you survey your home and cut out artificially scented candles, air fresheners, cleaners, detergents, etc. Unless you use completely natural products that are fragrance-free, or scented *100%* with natural essential oils, most home products are scented with synthetic chemicals, which are irritants and can cause inhalation allergies or skin sensitivities. 

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

The other thing I forgot was brush him every day so he will get used to being groomed. 

And enrollment in puppy obedience classes will make your life a lot easier!


----------



## camfan

I'd get the 24x18 crate with divider panel. Use the divider as a puppy and expand it out as he grows.

Cheapo harness in smallest size until he's grown and you get a feel for what you and he both like/feel comfy in.

Neutracal (sp?) 

The breeder should give you some of whatever food he is currently eating. If not, ask for some. Or find out now and buy some. Don't change his food the first day he's at your house--even if it isn't a great quality food, he'll have enough adjustments to make initially without having to deal with an upset tummy from diet change.

Get him used to a grooming table ASAP--using the arm & noose attachment. We too have the small one from Pet Edge--it's AWESOME! And super inexpensive. LOVE that thing.

Clippers?

Baby gate(s)

Something to cuddle with in his crate--small fleece blankies or a puppy-safe stuffed toy. I used to give Ollie one of my t-shirts and he LOVED that.

I'm very low maintenace with my pups--I think you can go as crazy as you want and an afford!


----------



## nekkidfish

Wow! So much great information!!! :wub: 

Thank goodness I have time to digest all of this. LOL

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish

QUOTE


> Get him used to a grooming table ASAP--using the arm & noose attachment. We too have the small one from Pet Edge--it's AWESOME! And super inexpensive. LOVE that thing.[/B]


Do you have a link for the one you have?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish

Maybe this is the one you're talking about?

http://www.petedge.com/product/Master-Equi...e-Top/53184.uts


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Nov 7 2009, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848235


> Maybe this is the one you're talking about?
> 
> http://www.petedge.com/product/Master-Equi...e-Top/53184.uts[/B]



Yep, thats the table. I see they raised the price ... it used to be $29.95 or something. But its still a great price!


----------



## tamizami

I just got two new crates for my babies, and I love them. They are much sturdier than the previous Precision Crates I had. Shipping at Overstock is awesome, too - very low charges. 

I also just splurged on a custom crate cover from Crate Covers and More like this but no front panel with tie back. The customer service there is excellent and I can't wait to get my new stuff!

Use the Spa Lavish (I dilute it) on their face weekly. During the week I will use the No-Rinse shampoo from Pure Paws - I like it cause its clear. Again, you have to dilute that alot too (its on the bottle). Plus after I've sprayed in the no-rinse and worked it thru, I like to spray with water to kinda rinse it out. I use small spray bottles so mine don't get too wet. On a small puppy, you will have to build up to washing their face regularly. I start by putting the puppy in my lap and rubbing the belly and then touching the hair on the muzzle, the ears, etc. maybe using a wide-tooth comb on the face a little to get them used to it. Its a slow process, but well worth it to make it less stressful for everyone. 

And don't worry too much about tear staining until they are at least 6-8 months old, since they will be teething. I wait to neuter until 6-8 months old also, so baby teeth can be pulled if necessary.

I also highly recommend "Scared Poopless" book for general healthcare and nutrition and vaccination info. Its excellent and an easy and fun read.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Yes, I forgot, have Nutri-Cal on hand if the puppy doesn't want to eat. Need to keep blood sugar up. Nutri-cal is great. It comes in a tube and I gave it to Nikki once in a while. I even brought it to the vet's when she was spayed. 

I cannot believe that forgot books! 

There are three books that I love: 

Scared Poopless, by Jan Rasmusen

The Other End Of The Leash, by Patricia McConnell

Little Dogs: Training Your Pint-Sized Companion

And if you get Animal Planet on your TV, It's Me Or The Dog is a great show about dog training, with Victoria Stilwell. 

Skip The Dog Whisperer,imo. 




Tami, I might look at those crate covers now!!


----------



## nekkidfish

You guys are the best!!! :wub: 

Now, I have to start putting together my shopping list. :smheat: LOL

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish

Tami, your new crate is just like the ones I've used in the past ... except on a much larger level. Wow! Those crate covers are fancy chmancy!!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 6 2009, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848238


> Yep, thats the table. I see they raised the price ... it used to be $29.95 or something. But its still a great price![/B]


Okay, just ordered the table ... now I just have to wait til next week to buy the 300 other items I need. ROFL :biggrin: 

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Maglily

Hi, there is a discussion of harnesses in the Buy/Sell/Trade section , see "Do you have a Puppia harness?"
I have a Doggles one, and also a differnent one from RC PETS it is a soft mesh harness (XS for a 9 lb dog), both are great.


re water...use stainless steel or ceramic dishes not plastic, to avoid bacteria buildup ( I think that is the main reason)


----------



## rasgari

Why is chicken not good? Will it give them the runs? 
do you mean actually chicken meat or the dog food like blue buffalo with chicken meat in it?


2 more weeks for my little girl 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furmom

I'm soooo glad I found this list. I will be picking furbaby in 12/8/14. This is very helpful! !!!


----------



## Finn

My dogs were once in Canine Caviar but we have to switch due to food allergy. Before I found out about the allergy, we never had other health issues, so I guess it's a good quality food afterall.


----------



## Dstevens

Maglily said:


> Hi, there is a discussion of harnesses in the Buy/Sell/Trade section , see "Do you have a Puppia harness?"
> I have a Doggles one, and also a differnent one from RC PETS it is a soft mesh harness (XS for a 9 lb dog), both are great.
> 
> 
> re water...use stainless steel or ceramic dishes not plastic, to avoid bacteria buildup ( I think that is the main reason)


I bought 3 yeti bowls. 1 goes in the dishwasher everyday. I love them.


----------

